# Which would you rather see first?



## shaunj66 (Jul 23, 2008)

*Which would you rather see first?* (Official GBAtemp Portal Poll)

Thanks to The Teej for today's OGPP. 

So which new Mario game would you like to see first?

Personally I'd love to see a new New Super Mario Bros., after completing the first one countless times. Just hope they make it harder, with more levels, and Yoshi!


----------



## DeMoN (Jul 23, 2008)

Another Super Mario Galaxy (3D) whether for the DS or Wii.

Edit: Tried voting on the front page using Lite skin, no workie.


----------



## zidane_genome (Jul 23, 2008)

new 2d mario platform... I'd really like to see Super Mario Bros 4!  No, not Mario World... or anything like that... a brand new 8bit mario adventure!  We got MegaMan 9 coming out (all in 8bit), why not a new Mario??


----------



## TinyTine (Jul 23, 2008)

I want all of them ! My vote is New Mario Party because, before the Wii, we had almost one Mario Party each year and since Mario Party 8, there's nothing new... It wasn't as good as I expected and in fact, it used the Wiimote not very well (lots of games need the Wiimote to be horizontal and don't require motion control and remote pointing).

Now we need Mario Party 9 with enhanced graphics (just like Galaxy), a full use of the Wiimote abilities and why not WiiMotionPlus ?


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 23, 2008)

I'd rather have a new Mario Kart because I feel its the only mario game which keeps me entertained long after I finish it. I can't tell you how much time I wasted trying to get a 3 star rating on MKDS.


----------



## JPH (Jul 23, 2008)

I'd personally like to see a new 2D Mario platformer.
I've never really been much into any of the 3D Mario games on any console - don't know why, it's just I enjoy the old-school 2D ones better.

Hopefully we'll see some news about New Super Mario Bros. 2 for the DS sometime.


----------



## test84 (Jul 23, 2008)

^EXACTLY my words.


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 23, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> I'd personally like to see a new 2D Mario platformer.
> I've never really been much into any of the 3D Mario games on any console - don't know why, it's just I enjoy the old-school 2D ones better.
> 
> Hopefully we'll see some news about New Super Mario Bros. 2 for the DS sometime.



I hope it'll be harder and have more content. I don't know about you but I found the first one way too easy to finish. I got 3 stars in less than a week.


----------



## jan777 (Jul 23, 2008)

mario hoops on the wii would be nice


----------



## Mentz (Jul 23, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> I'd personally like to see a new 2D Mario platformer.
> I've never really been much into any of the 3D Mario games on any console - don't know why, it's just I enjoy the old-school 2D ones better.
> 
> Hopefully we'll see some news about New Super Mario Bros. 2 for the DS sometime.



Same things for me too...

Super Paper Mario on Wii it's wonderful...
(the Warioland Saga is the one I beloved)


----------



## Kirby102 (Jul 23, 2008)

omg... I want Mario Tennis to be back... in any form. VC even.


----------



## Prime (Jul 23, 2008)

I don't want to see another sport title with mario in it ever again

So either A New Mario RPG or A New 2D Mario Platformer


----------



## WildWon (Jul 23, 2008)

2d platformer. I'm an oldschool vg junkie. I am not a fan of 3d remakes/sequels. I love me some MK, but that just came out for the Wii, and MKDS is still fuck-tons o'fun. Mario Party... not my thing. And the Mario Sports games, never really played em, don't really have a desire to try 'em.

But a Newer Super Mario Bros. or something would be a badass time.

So, question, on 150cc of MKDS... is it possible to 3-star a race w/out cheating? I've 2-star'd most of the circuits, i just can't get that 3rd star.


----------



## EmeraldEx (Jul 23, 2008)

A new platformer in the spirit of Super Mario Bros. 4 and/or Super Mario World.


----------



## CockroachMan (Jul 23, 2008)

GIVE US A NEW MARIO TENNIS ALREADY!!


----------



## Vater Unser (Jul 23, 2008)

I voted for a new Super Mario RPG.
No Paper Mario please, though, it's getting old. Too bad Nintendo will more than likely make another Paper Mario if they decide to release a new Mario RPG on the Wii...The reasons are obvious, I think *cough* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Other than that, I don't think we need a new "full" Mario game just yet...Super Mario Galaxy was just released and is still fun, while a new New Super Mario Bros. would probably use the exact same engine and gameplay mechanics as the first one, resulting in an uninspired sequel. I can wait another 2 years or so for the next Nintendo handheld to arrive, maybe this time Nintendo will manage to provide a new Super Mario game at lauch  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Until then, we're gonna see lots and lots of spin-offs


----------



## XeonZ (Jul 23, 2008)

Hmm, a new Mario RPG in the vein of SMRPG would be nice.


----------



## bobrules (Jul 23, 2008)

I voted for mario rpg.


----------



## Gian (Jul 23, 2008)

Mario Tennis DS.
Camelooot!


----------



## Ferrariman (Jul 23, 2008)

I want a new Mario RPG. just not 3D sprites like in the SNES original, k?


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jul 23, 2008)

MARIO PARTY! #2 for the DS would be pwnage


----------



## science (Jul 23, 2008)

I voted for new Mario Kart, because I still play the first one for the DS all the time. Its a great game


----------



## Awdofgum (Jul 23, 2008)

How about... Luigi's Haunted Mansion 2.
Luigi is so much cooler than Mario


----------



## Defiance (Jul 23, 2008)

I voted for New 3D Mario Platformer, but now that I think about it I'd rather have a New Mario RPG.  I personally hated New Super Mario Bros.  It was a stupid remake IMO.


----------



## megamangamer (Jul 23, 2008)

i voted other

i want a mario GTA


----------



## The Teej (Jul 23, 2008)

Yay, my poll got selected 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyway, I'd chose a new 3D Mario Platformer for the DS. I really want to see some good being made out of porting that SM64 engine to the DS! If not a 3D Platformer, I definitely would want to see a 2D Platformer on the DS instead. New Super Mario Bros 2, please! (Secretly, I'd love for them to remake SMB 1 and Lost Levels using the NSMB 2 engine).


----------



## Doggy124 (Jul 23, 2008)

Any Mario for DS would be great.


----------



## GameSoul (Jul 23, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> GIVE US A NEW MARIO TENNIS ALREADY!!



Obvious how the gameplay will look. One side of the court on top screen, and vice versa. Not that it's a bad thing.


----------



## Monster On Strin (Jul 23, 2008)

I voted for 2d. why not keep things simple


----------



## Geezuzkhrist119 (Jul 24, 2008)

we need a new mario rpg game and not these mario and luigi rpg games. not saying thoses r bad but i want a rpg game just like the one for snes or maybe a remake but with more things added.


----------



## SylvWolf (Jul 24, 2008)

New 2D Mario game first, then a new Mario RPG.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jul 24, 2008)

A new Mario RPG game would be nice. M&L SSS was very good.

And I kinda lost interest in Mario Kart after the Wii version. I didn't feel that it was such a great game... Still, the DS version is good, and I still play that with my friends every once in awhile.

As for the NSMB, I was also disappointed by it's length, and the difficulty. It reminds of the good times when I played the original mario on my SNES, but that's about it.

Never really got into many of the mario sports games. Most of them are really fun, but nothing worth going crazy for. I really hated Mario basketball for the DS.

And I still think Mario party is fun.....


----------



## dinofan01 (Jul 24, 2008)

2d Wiiware game FTW!


----------



## OuTee (Jul 24, 2008)

Mario Tenis! The only Tenis Game that is good for big N!


----------



## Calafas (Jul 24, 2008)

A new Mario RPG please.


----------



## Sephi (Jul 24, 2008)

A new Mario Kart game or New Super Mario Bros. 2 would be nice


----------



## Jordi (Jul 24, 2008)

I would like to see a new 2D Mario for the DS.


----------



## kaspal (Jul 24, 2008)

it's been awhile since last time i played a real mario game (last one was NSMB), but i remember playin mario golf and mario tennis on the GBA and loved them, so a new mario tennis would do for me.


----------



## Jundeezy (Jul 24, 2008)

Valkrys said:
			
		

> New 2D Mario game first, then a new Mario RPG.



*Agrees*


----------



## jHoNDoE (Jul 24, 2008)

3000 - Newer Super Mario Bros. (U)


----------



## shadow1w2 (Jul 25, 2008)

I picked other.
Mario and Sonic: When Worlds collide. xD


----------



## phantastic91 (Jul 25, 2008)

new super mario world would be nice. i voted for new rpg. i hope they don't make new super mario bros. it was so easy that i didn't find myself having fun at all. i rather fly and ride on the color Yoshi  than what was offered in NSMB.


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Jul 26, 2008)

Super Mario World 2 - Using Wario Shake style, on DS or Wii. If they did that I'd forgive them for everything this generation.


----------



## ninten__dude (Jul 26, 2008)

1. Super Mario World 2 - NSMB kinda sucked to me.  (Thank god for Lunar Magic)
2. Mario Golf DS and Wii - Why doesn't any one else like this series?  I admit it's too easy, but if they fix it it would be a lot better.  And like the other mario golf/tennis games, this would probably be first.
3. Paper Mario DS - Remember when that series was fun?(pre-Super Paper Mario)
4. Super Mario Sunshine Wii - SMG just didn't work for me.  Is it just me or is mario going downhill?  And aiming fludd w/ the wii remote? Awesomeness!


----------



## sphere9 (Jul 26, 2008)

what about a mario that uses the balance board?


----------



## DrYHeLL (Jul 26, 2008)

I personally would like a 2-d side scroller but with Paper Mario and with less text....wayyyyyyyyyyy less text. An I would like Bowser and Luigi to be back but not Peach... WTF Umbrella? maybe Wario or Yoshi instead....Yoshi...


Oh and no more flip zone or w/e it is that was terrible.


----------



## Jackreyes (Jul 26, 2008)

Mario Tennis,
Its the one that hasn't got a new gen reincarnation.


----------



## happymanrunsarou (Jul 27, 2008)

Definitely another 3d platformer.


----------



## .:Niki:. (Jul 27, 2008)

New Mario RPG


----------



## pilotwangs (Jul 27, 2008)

RPG FTW!


----------



## Helmut (Jul 27, 2008)

A new 2D Metroid. Where's Metroid Dread ?!


----------



## Satangel (Jul 28, 2008)

New Mario Tennis FTW!


----------



## jesterscourt (Jul 29, 2008)

New Super Mario Bros 2.  Loved the first one.  I remember getting sent a questionnaire from NoA shortly after registering the game when it came out.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Jul 29, 2008)

Mario RPG
Those are awesome


----------



## Dylan (Jul 29, 2008)

ZELDA PORT OR NEW IMPROVED POKEMON

ftw


----------



## DrOMFG (Jul 29, 2008)

Either a 2D Mario game for the wii or a 3D mario game for the ds


----------



## TaMs (Jul 29, 2008)

Actually I don't wanna see new mario game. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but if i've to choose... i'll take 3d platformer


----------



## Tyralyon (Jul 31, 2008)

ninten__dude said:
			
		

> 2. Mario Golf DS and Wii - Why doesn't any one else like this series?  I admit it's too easy, but if they fix it it would be a lot better.  And like the other mario golf/tennis games, this would probably be first.


My vote went for other Mario game. I think Mario Golf is by far the best Mario spinoff ever made, and I loved both the N64 and GC versions.
I don't think it's too easy, the whole point of the game is to play multiplayer, and that only gets as easy as the level of your friends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's one of the 3-4 games that always gets played when me and my friends gather for gaming. Just wish there was an option for more players than 4, and more than 2 good courses.

As for a regular Mario game, a 2D one please... We just had a 3D one for the Wii (which I loved), but 3D just doesn't suit the DS...


----------



## PanzerWF (Jul 31, 2008)

Mario Tennis DS for sure.


----------



## maarten551 (Aug 1, 2008)

i want 2/3D mario but  choose 2D so i hope they bring new mario games to the market (all for the DS of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Mooshywooshy (Aug 1, 2008)

I'd like a new Mario RPG but only if SquareEnix goes halfsies. 

I don't think anything will beat the memory of fighting that Final Fantasy boss as Mario in Monster Town.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 1, 2008)

I'd like to see Nintendo do a 2D platformer for the Wii like they did with Wario Land Shake It.


----------



## arctic_flame (Aug 1, 2008)

MORE MARIO TENNIS!!!


----------



## Arm73 (Aug 1, 2008)

I would love to see another Mario and Luigi action-rpg.
I played all of them and also all of the Papers Mario and I loved every bit of it.
We had 2Ds and 3Ds Mario games not so long ago, and Wario is on its way....what we really need is a solid RPG, whether it features the two brothers or one of them alone in unimportant.....


----------



## adamrgolf (Aug 4, 2008)

Mario Golf Wii with online multiplayer of course


----------



## Law (Aug 4, 2008)

Mario and Peach's Adventure in Penisland for the XXXbox.

Either that or a 2D Platformer where Mario and Luigi traverse through eight different worlds, each with a castle at the end, on their search for a princess.

Seriously, I would love another 2D Mario. Maybe one in the style of Super Mario World.


----------



## Aramdabomb521 (Aug 5, 2008)

to tell you the truth i rather see a new super smash bros i already got bored of brawl

*Posts merged*

to tell you the truth i rather see a new super smash bros i already got bored of brawl


----------



## neonix (Aug 5, 2008)

Where's the "Not a Mario game" option?

But if I must, I'd much rather see a 3D one.


----------



## Deadmon (Aug 6, 2008)

2D platformer please.


----------



## skaldicpoet9 (Aug 7, 2008)

zidane_genome said:
			
		

> new 2d mario platform... I'd really like to see Super Mario Bros 4!  No, not Mario World... or anything like that... a brand new 8bit mario adventure!  We got MegaMan 9 coming out (all in 8bit), why not a new Mario??



You just totally blew my mind there. I voted for a new 3D platformer but I would gladly take a new retro style Mario game than another 3D game. 

Now that I think about it why can't they release Mega Man 9 on the DS? Sadly I just sold my Wii so it'll be awhile before I can get to play MM9.

They really need to release that Mega Man Anniversary Collection that was supposed to be released for the GBA on the DS...


----------



## 2short (Aug 7, 2008)

I would LOVE a new mario 2d platformer, with tons of powerups of course. Something like super mario 3, but they could do it with graphics like wario land shake.. it would be so cool. A new mario rpg would be awesome too, super paper mario was great, and while I didn't enjoy the story so much, I loved the platform elements.

So I guess what I'd really want is a new mario 2d platformer, please!!!
Or they could team up with squeenix and make super mario rpg 2. that would kick ass :-)


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 8, 2008)

Personally, I think mario is over-rated.
Also isn't Mario a bad image to children.
Think about it. A FAT ITALIAN PLUMBER TAKING MAGIC MUSHROOMS TO JUMP HIGHER AND TO GET BIGGER.


----------



## Shebang (Aug 9, 2008)

I want more tracks to Mario Kart. In comparison to Mario Kart on the Gamecube the DS version has left a lot out. Which gives us a chance for Mario Kart 2. 

-shebang


----------



## miketh2005 (Aug 12, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> JPH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YOUR over-rated, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 jk


----------



## 2short (Aug 19, 2008)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> Personally, I think mario is over-rated.



3d mario maybe, classic 2d mario NEVER.


----------



## Searinox (Aug 24, 2008)

2D Mario platformer PLEASE! Something along the lines of Super Mario World. NSMB disappointed me in a few aspects such as lack of story, yeah Mario games don't have much of that but it lacked compared to SMW. I really miss that feel and I wish it were recreated in a new 2D Mario game.


----------

